# Your typical ICE ingenuity



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Just give this a look... 
http://flint.craigslist.org/spo/2611724394.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans man.


Hey, in the old days when I was dirt poor and fished every day, we made portable heaters by putting a roll of toilet paper and a pint of alcohol in a gallon paint can. And then punched the paint can lid a hundred times with an ice pick. The thing would burn for hours. It wouldn't take all the oxygen out of a ice fishing tent like the fancy-smancy heaters do today, but it would burn up the legs on a set of coveralls just as well.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Cool beans man.
> 
> Hey, in the old days when I was dirt poor and fished every day, we made portable heaters by putting a roll of toilet paper and a pint of alcohol in a gallon paint can. And then punched the paint can lid a hundred times with an ice pick. The thing would burn for hours. It wouldn't take all the oxygen out of a ice fishing tent like the fancy-smancy heaters do today, but it would burn up the legs on a set of coveralls just as well.


Haha! I use the TP in a can thing too! I usually use it to make a flaming jack o' lantern on Halloween. My wife and the neighborhood think it's cool, until the fire department shows up.. . happens every year.


----------

